# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Gentlemen's Club - SW / SE side of OKC

## uphype

Has anyone heard of a new gentlemen's club opening in S OKC? I've been told the name but don't remember...

Any help is appreciated!

(No, I'm not looking for a place to hang out - I plan to call on them for business  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## Roadhawg

Let me know too....  I'll hang out there   lol

----------


## kevinpate

perhaps check the Gazette for ads?  Seem several run ads there, and more than one has done a full page ad

----------


## RadicalModerate

Does the sign: "Gentlemen's Club" indicate that only "The Landed Gentry" should even consider crossing the threshold of the aforementioned establishment?  There was a time when the definition of "gentleman" meant "landowner".  In England. Where there were wenches . . . (not to be confused with witches).

Sincerely, 
~Saxondale

----------


## G.Walker

The newest Gentleman's Club/Strip Club I know of is Little Darlins on S.E. 59th, just of I-35, its only been there for a about 2 years.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Why do I get the feeling that "we" aren't taking "uphype"'s plea for information with the respect it deserves?

Just another mystery of the ages I suppose . . .

----------


## uphype

LMAO - It's all good... I am thinking no one really knows at this point, AND, I learned something about English land owners... and wenches!

BTW, I work for Oklahoma Gazette and I plan on calling them for business. I will mention OKG management isn't just thrilled beyond belief that I want to bring in another adult club. However, these clubs don't have a wide array of marketing vehicles, unless they just want to mention thier name and address, they have few options. I can help!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Maybe the name is "Swan's" . . . ?
(or more accurately "Ugly Ducklings"?)

Sorry, that tune was on the jukebox in all the redneck bars on The East Side back when Bosco's, Sinbads's and Tricky Dickies were in full bloom elsewhere. =)

----------


## kevinpate

Dinna realize you work for the Gazette.  If these clubs require special permit approvals for their locations, perhaps a call to that city department can get you contact info for any new place.

----------


## jstaylor62

> Has anyone heard of a new gentlemen's club opening in S OKC? I've been told the name but don't remember...
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> (No, I'm not looking for a place to hang out - I plan to call on them for business 
> 
> Thanks!


Not new, not Southside, but there have been some rebranded clubs on NW 10th recently.

Lucky's, NW 10th and Tulsa, has been shutdown after their shooting and reopened as Beach Bums...a Bikini Bar

Midway, NW 10th and MacAurthur, shutdown back in the summer and is re-opening under the Fantasy Island family but appears to be keeping the Midway name...

----------


## uphype

I just found out what it is... It's Trixies. It's a "clothing" place for dancers and such not a new club...

Thanks all!

----------


## Soho

Isn't clothing for strippers an oxymoron?  :Smile:

----------


## jn1780

> Isn't clothing for strippers an oxymoron?


Not at all. Need clothing to strip. Be boring otherwise. lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

"Trixie's" . . . hmmmmm . . . .

----------


## jstaylor62

> I just found out what it is... It's Trixies. It's a "clothing" place for dancers and such not a new club...
> 
> Thanks all!


Trixies does have a pole if you want to go and practice...

----------


## RadicalModerate

. . . not to mention a spaniard, an englishman, two italians and a swede.

----------


## kevinpate

> . . . not to mention a spaniard, an englishman, two italians and a swede.


Well played

----------

